# naruto??



## Clark Kent (May 21, 2008)

*naruto??
By kitsune - Wed, 21 May 2008 19:15:34 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

does any one here watch naruto??


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 21, 2008)

I watch Naruto. My favorites are Hinata,Kakashi,Jiraya,Lady Tsunade,Ten ten.

I like the moral aspect of the show.

Also I like the music.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (May 22, 2008)

Clark Kent said:


> *naruto??
> By kitsune - Wed, 21 May 2008 19:15:34 GMT
> Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
> ====================
> ...


I love the show. but the Manga is way better. Ive found a website that translates all the one in the Japan so Im way ahead of the american versions. 

for those who watch or read you havent seen anything yet. it gets way better

B


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 22, 2008)

I watched most of them one weekend when Cartoon Network played them all weekend long.

Started out ok but I quickly grew tired of them. Partially because of Naruto's obnoxiousness.  Mostly from a story-telling perspective when it got to a point where the students are all having a competition and by the second round, these novices were whiping out magic techniques that would lay waste to entire villages if they wanted.  That sorta 'dramatic escalation to the absurd' just bores me after awhile.


----------

